# Need a ICD code



## ggparker14

Hello!

Does anyone know how a code would be listed for absent end-diastolic flow in the fetus?

Thanks!


----------



## preserene

Changes in blood flow velocity waveforms are measured by pulsed Doppler in the umbilical and fetal cerebral arteries- Doppler US for fetal assessment in high risk pregnancy- umbilical and cerebral Doppler Velocimetry measurement-
It is a sort of antepartum fetal surveillance, depending upon what is done for your patient, you would have to code.

*The one you are looking for is done in Doppler velocityy measurement. That is  through the fetal umbilical artery Doppler velocimetry- CPT 76820;  Fetal Middle cerebral artery Doppler Velocimetry  CPT 76821.*
Fetal umbilical artery DV 76820 is considered medically necessary for : fetal growth retardation less than 10th percentile Or monochorionic /diamniotic twins with growth discripancy more than 20%, Twin to Twin Transfusion syndrome,  or Oligohydramnios with AFI less than 7cm.
It can be peroformed more frequently *if there is DOCUMENTATION OF ABSENT END DIASTOLIC VELOCITY /FLOW, *RESERVED FLOW OR FLOW INDEX MORE THAN 2SD , ABOVE THE MEAN, FOR A GIVEN GESTATIONAL AGE.
I hope this helps you


----------



## preserene

ICD- 9 vcode V28.4 or 28.3 whichever was the appropriate for the study made (as a secondary diagnosis.This could be a primary code only in the absence of any other appropriate first listing.


----------



## latark22

*LR*



rhblevins61@yahoo.com said:


> Hello!
> 
> Does anyone know how a code would be listed for absent end-diastolic flow in the fetus?
> 
> Thanks!


I am looking to get ductus venosus doppler & P R INTERVAL ICD & CPT code


----------



## sholt6

*Aedf*

663.83


----------

